# What's this called and where do I get one?



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

This is an emergency gas shutoff in a restaurant that is leaking and needs replaced. My problem is this is the first one I've seen (I don't do much commercial Plumbing) so what's this called and where do I get one


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

The cable runs to this on the wall.


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

It' s an Ansul valve. Shuts off the gas in the event of a fire.
The plumber is there to replace the Ansul gas valve, but the Ansul certified
installer provides it and connects the actuator. Don't mess with the wire that keeps it open. Make sure the Ansul certified company is on board first.
Don't forget to quote testing the gas line.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

It is an ansul valve, call the company that is listed on the suppression tanks, do not release that cable your self, it will be a big mess and fire dept will show up.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

Hey thanks guys.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

I've worked on them..without call the fire or the zprinlker company.. I visegripped the cable.. and did the repair on gas pipe.. just like 'mission impossible' shows..


----------

